# Fake Corona Beer



## wynnum1 (25/3/11)

Did you know about this
http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/mp/66...er-import-scam/


----------



## bignath (25/3/11)

".....can be identified by an unusual taste...."?

hmmmm, i thought that was the "real" corona...


----------



## Wolfy (25/3/11)

As if you'd need _another _good reason not to buy Corona .


----------



## earle (25/3/11)

On a positive note, at least its not BUL :lol:


----------



## fawnroux (25/3/11)

Big Nath said:


> ".....can be identified by an unusual taste...."?
> 
> hmmmm, i thought that was the "real" corona...



Corona has taste???


----------



## barabool (25/3/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Corona has taste???




Why do you think they put in Lime...


----------



## MHB (25/3/11)

That article is over a year old, IIRC it got a run an AHB back in January 2010 when it was news.
MHB


----------



## QldKev (25/3/11)

MHB said:


> That article is over a year old, IIRC it got a run an AHB back in January 2010 when it was news.
> MHB



yep I remember the post too, I just could not find it.

QldKev


----------



## dougsbrew (25/3/11)

counterfeiting is big buisness in these countries, we dont see that much of it here, basically because we dont really make 
anything and an active law enforcement. you know the rolexs, levis, ray bans etc. i remember going to pubs in thailand, you buy 
your bottle of scotch, your bucket of ice and cokes, only to realize that the cokes have different caps on them(been refilled). 
where ever there is a buck to be made, there on it..


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/3/11)

Corona? really, that gets a run on a home brew site? its barely beer
I guess it is better than water


----------

